
In the U.S. market for human bodies, anyone can sell the donated dead - privong
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-bodies-brokers/
======
cwkoss
Crazy article. If I was the FBI, I'd keep an eye on the people in this
industry. Seems like the ideal job for a serial killer. Get to work with dead
bodies, and can probably mix in a few 'extra' parts without anyone knowing.

